# Smelting near Sault Ste. Marie



## StrokinTip

I am looking to get into smelt dipping and am located in SSM, have done some research but haven't pinpointed a location were to go. I know the run hasn't started but looking for a heads up on were to go. Thanks


----------



## osmerus

StrokinTip said:


> I am looking to get into smelt dipping and am located in SSM, have done some research but haven't pinpointed a location were to go. I know the run hasn't started but looking for a heads up on were to go. Thanks


Yo, lots of guys are not gona spell out the rivers and streams that get runs on this public forum. To many eyes can see the posts plus technically most of those systems are not allowed to be mentioned on this site in the public forum, per this sites mods. Private message people for more info. All the smelt posts in this section will start up soon as they do every year.


----------



## Munuscool

I'm not too familiar with smelting in the Sault here, but down by St. Ignace they do pretty well at night when the smelt are running thick. I'd like to give it a go as well this spring. With this warm weather we've been having, it really shouldn't be too far away...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Think Ontario.


----------



## Big_Holla

When I went to college at LSSU all the smelting was done down towards St. Ignace at the mouths of a couple streams and rivers, East of I-75 might as well say.


----------



## arbutus

I went to LSSU and went to those areas for smelt and fun.^
Now I go west of town.

On any given night at any particular location you could limit quickly or get skunked. The good news is that there are LOTS of locations within an hour drive of the college that will have smelt in them at some point this spring.


----------



## ajhallfr

Soon guys... I'm thinking very soon!


----------



## osmerus

ajhallfr said:


> Soon guys... I'm thinking very soon!


Yup your right. Its gona be an early run this year. With not much snow on the ground and the warm temps its not gona take much to get them running. If you remeber when they ran in 2012 you should have a good idea of when their gona run this year.


----------



## Big_Holla

osmerus said:


> Yup your right. Its gona be an early run this year. With not much snow on the ground and the warm temps its not gona take much to get them running. If you remeber when they ran in 2012 you should have a good idea of when their gona run this year.


I was up there from '88-92 and the '89 run was incredible....


----------



## tbbassdaddy

osmerus said:


> Yup your right. Its gona be an early run this year. With not much snow on the ground and the warm temps its not gona take much to get them running. If you remeber when they ran in 2012 you should have a good idea of when their gona run this year.



I thought there for a while that it was going to be a 2012 early season again too, but this year, we're not getting the record March temps we had in 2012 (at least in the lower...). Today, 2012 - it was 80 degrees in GR and March 22 2012, record 87 degrees... So, possibly early April runs?? I didn't get to go up last year due to neck surgery, so this year, I'm just a-chomping at the bit!!!! 
tb


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It hit 70 in the EUP on St. Patrick's Day in 2012. I didn't smelt dip that year so I can't share any insight on the subject.


----------



## osmerus

Yup on 2012 temps. This year is hard a call but if you show up to late you know the results. Seems to me it depends alot on the flow of the tribs and the amount of snow on the ground. After the rivers blow out from the first major influx of runoff and start to come down the runs start. Dipping for me now requires a long drive up north so timming is everything. Im still planning for next week / weekend even with the cool dwn on the way.

The factors i looked at for this year: The lack of lake ice which inturn can mean warmer lake temps. Theres not much snow left on the ground. The warmer milder winter and the rivers have been ice free and flowing high for the past week and will be dropping this weeknd into mid week. Again its always better to go early than to late.


----------



## growninmi

I've never been, but would love to go. I'm near Ann Arbor, but if anyone is willing to let a rookie tag along, I promise to be good company and willing to be blind folded lol 
Seriously would like to go, so if anyone up there or down here is looking for company, give me a shout. 
Years ago I watched this episode when it first aired, it may have been late 80s early 90s during what some of you had said was great time. 
For those who have never seen this, it's worth watching. 
Any time I hear smelt this is first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## localdj84

I'll be out checking this weekend. Will put up a report!


----------



## Robert Holmes

I know where they are and I have caught them there during the daytime.


----------



## osmerus

Love that video, classic. Ya you local boys need to get out this weekend and give it a go. Should be some showing up.


----------



## zig

Like 30+ years ago, when I was really little, so I don't even remember where we were (other than "up north"), I used to go with my Dad and Grandpa. We would have success like in that Fred Trost Video posted. I've never been since. Too bad I didn't like to eat them when I was that age.... To you guys that go, are there still places in Michigan where you can find them like that? Or are those days over?


----------



## osmerus

They can still be found. The runs are not what they used to be in the 70s and 80s buy you can def get a limit. Its all about timing and also some luck. They usully run for about week with a peak run over a two to three night period.


----------



## bluegill21

growninmi said:


> I've never been, but would love to go. I'm near Ann Arbor, but if anyone is willing to let a rookie tag along, I promise to be good company and willing to be blind folded lol
> Seriously would like to go, so if anyone up there or down here is looking for company, give me a shout.
> Years ago I watched this episode when it first aired, it may have been late 80s early 90s during what some of you had said was great time.
> For those who have never seen this, it's worth watching.
> Any time I hear smelt this is first thing that comes to mind.



That video never gets old, I would love to time it right one time and have a little success like they had.


----------



## osmerus

Its awfull quiet on this post this year.Did anyone find any smelt over the weekend. Private messages are always welcome if you dont want to spell it out for the whole site to see. Might be pushing our trip back due to the snow and cold predicted for this week.


----------



## ajhallfr

I heard a rumor today about some, but I'm not sure where and I'm not sure how reliable. I'll get up there and check soon I hope


----------



## growninmi

Got 10 acres in paradise over by vermilion off vermilion road, but sadly no creeks or streams. Short walk to the lake but nothing for water on the property .

If anyone does get out and find em, I'm up for a road trip.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I got the report from one of the hot spots and nobody even caught a smelt last weekend. I did hear that the tribal guys caught some in their whitefish nets. I have been looking for the usual bunch of mergansers at the stream mouths and have not seen any to speak of.


----------



## osmerus

Robert Holmes said:


> I got the report from one of the hot spots and nobody even caught a smelt last weekend. I did hear that the tribal guys caught some in their whitefish nets. I have been looking for the usual bunch of mergansers at the stream mouths and have not seen any to speak of.


Nice, good report Robert just what i wana hear. Looks like an early to mid april run now depending on the temps next week and the amount of snow that is predicted for thursday.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I am thinking if we get about 6 inches of snow and it melts early next week that will be enough to get them started.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Robert Holmes said:


> I got the report from one of the hot spots and nobody even caught a smelt last weekend. I did hear that the tribal guys caught some in their whitefish nets. I have been looking for the usual bunch of mergansers at the stream mouths and have not seen any to speak of.


Thanks Robert!! Last season I was stuck at home in a neck brace after neck fusion surgery... This year, I'm so ready to enjoy God's Country!!!


----------



## localdj84

I've seen a few in the river!! Not a run though


----------



## Robert Holmes

localdj84 said:


> I've seen a few in the river!! Not a run though


That might just be the run!


----------



## localdj84

Anyone see more than a couple yet?


----------



## localdj84

growninmi said:


> I've never been, but would love to go. I'm near Ann Arbor, but if anyone is willing to let a rookie tag along, I promise to be good company and willing to be blind folded lol
> Seriously would like to go, so if anyone up there or down here is looking for company, give me a shout.
> Years ago I watched this episode when it first aired, it may have been late 80s early 90s during what some of you had said was great time.
> For those who have never seen this, it's worth watching.
> Any time I hear smelt this is first thing that comes to mind.


If you make it to the sault area let me know. We always have room for another!


----------



## Robert Holmes

No sign of any smelting activity this past weekend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The 20" of snow we got last week didn't help.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Looks like the snow has melted pretty good so far. Weather is screwy too - running warm, then cold, then colder, then warmer... LOL... But ice seems to be gone in the bay!! Should be soon!


----------



## osmerus

Yup yup and yup. This spring is crazy, up down up down. We Keep pushing our trip back. Hopefully this weather pattern breaks next week. The first few days of sustained temps in the 50 should get them fish running. Lookin like a mid April run now.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Cooolllld 17 degrees Saturday morning. Could not get cooperation of any fish until it hit 39 degrees. Then it wasn't too bad fishing.


----------



## JVoutdoors

Curious if you had any snow base left in the woods before the blast last week?


----------



## Robert Holmes

JVoutdoors said:


> Curious if you had any snow base left in the woods before the blast last week?


Most of the snow was gone, then it came back for a couple of days. Now most of it is gone again.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Smelt report???????


----------



## Quig7557

I was up there hitting the typical well known smelt rivers last year. Does anyone get them like the old days, a big net full at a time?
It seems anymore two at a time and everyone is high fiving.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Quig7557 said:


> I was up there hitting the typical well known smelt rivers last year. Does anyone get them like the old days, a big net full at a time?
> It seems anymore two at a time and everyone is high fiving.


Yes they still do but you have to be there when it happens.


----------



## Robert Holmes

tbbassdaddy said:


> You might be able to follow my F150 tracks... LOL...
> tb


I never see a troll before 11:00 am by then I have my limit and am headed home so if you see a silver Jeep headed out it is me.


----------



## osmerus

The long range forecast and climate prediction model's looks good for the week of the 17th. Finally there's highs in the upper 40s and 50s forecasted. Hopefully it holds true, im betting it will.


----------



## growninmi

osmerus said:


> The long range forecast and climate prediction model's looks good for the week of the 17th. Finally there's highs in the upper 40s and 50s forecasted. Hopefully it holds true, im betting it will.


Can't get any colder than its been lol
Hoping a warm up is coming.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Oh my what a cold weekend we had... The creeks are flooded at the mouths, beaches are gone, water temps vary from 35 degrees to 40 degrees... Air temps were 10-13 degrees since Thurs night... Clear sky, cold temps, and leaky waders!! LOL... Only got a handful, but still enjoyed ourselves... Whitefish at Timmy Lee's and smoke fish at Manley's is pretty darn good!! AND... We scored on some Founders KBS at the liquor store on US2...  Many blessings guys and good luck!!
tb


----------



## Robert Holmes

You have a 5 hour drive Bass Daddy and it is 5 minutes for me. I have to go to GR twice this summer I don't think that I am going to make it.


----------



## growninmi

tbbassdaddy said:


> Oh my what a cold weekend we had... The creeks are flooded at the mouths, beaches are gone, water temps vary from 35 degrees to 40 degrees... Air temps were 10-13 degrees since Thurs night... Clear sky, cold temps, and leaky waders!! LOL... Only got a handful, but still enjoyed ourselves... Whitefish at Timmy Lee's and smoke fish at Manley's is pretty darn good!! AND... We scored on some Founders KBS at the liquor store on US2...  Many blessings guys and good luck!!
> tb


Go west on 2 from st ignace about 20 miles to brevort. The gas station "Gustafsons" has the best smoked fish and jerkey in the state hands down. It's pricey but awesome. Try the buffalo jerkey. It might be almost $30 a lb, but holy hell is it good.

Hoping to get up this weekend, Hopefully conditions will be a bit better.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

growninmi said:


> Go west on 2 from st ignace about 20 miles to brevort. The gas station "Gustafsons" has the best smoked fish and jerkey in the state hands down. It's pricey but awesome. Try the buffalo jerkey. It might be almost $30 a lb, but holy hell is it good.
> 
> Hoping to get up this weekend, Hopefully conditions will be a bit better.



Yea, been to Gustafsons too... Good stuff!!
tb


----------



## osmerus

Get them nets mended up, the firewood split and the deep fryers cleaned out. That time is almost up on us. Hopefully the runs are just as good this year as the past couple.


----------



## Robert Holmes

tbbassdaddy said:


> Yea, been to Gustafsons too... Good stuff!!
> tb


Try the whitefish sausage, cajun is cheap and very good.


----------



## localdj84

I went out last night. Nothing yet!


----------



## chuckinduck

Did someone say smelt??


----------



## JVoutdoors

You have some big ones in that mix. Nice.


----------



## yooper357

Sooooooon...


----------



## ajhallfr

and of course I have to work this weekend... I'll have to live vicariously through you guys


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09

Very soon I'd presume


----------



## osmerus

Good to hear. Will be out Tuesday till Saturday. Managed the whole week off. Looking forward to a good year. Hoping to find some whitefish this year to go along with the Smelt and Steel. Didnt hunt them out last year but gona give it a good go this year.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I heard that they are getting some smelt on the Superior streams


----------



## localdj84

Robert Holmes said:


> I heard that they are getting some smelt on the Superior streams


Not as of yesterday but I'll be checking again this weekend. A few steelhead that's all


----------



## Robert Holmes

localdj84 said:


> Not as of yesterday but I'll be checking again this weekend. A few steelhead that's all


Hearsay, I am not going to chase them this year. The steel that is different. I will go after them.


----------



## RyanV

No smelt at the Carp last night, at least that i had seen when i turned in at 11. 

I did feel safe, after chatting with the border patrol officer who cruised the parking lot; with his M4 handy in the truck. I did not ask him, but must be the boat launch there is a hotbed for undocumented Canadians sneaking in.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

Can I ask why the river names cannot be used on here? Many people come to this site looking for advice and education on subject matter they are not familiar with.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09

Give and take relationship


----------



## Robert Holmes

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Can I ask why the river names cannot be used on here? Many people come to this site looking for advice and education on subject matter they are not familiar with.


Would you want 20,000 people knowing where you caught a limit of trout or shot a large buck?


----------



## osmerus

What Robert said, The U.P rivers and streams cant take alot of pressure like the down state tribs can. Most of the fishing in the U.P on these systems is for naturally reproducing fish. There is very little in the way of stocking goin on unlike downstate. You can talk about a couple of the more major systems but they wana keep the smalller rivers and streams quiet. The site provides a list of which ones you can talk about. Check out the sticky thread at the top of the Upper Pennisula River and Stream forum.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Can I ask why the river names cannot be used on here? Many people come to this site looking for advice and education on subject matter they are not familiar with.



Yea, Robert is correct. Popular rivers and streams are allowed to be named because everyone knows the Two Hearted or the Grand River are a great fisheries. But rules also state NOT to share which hole, or exact locations on those popular rivers and streams to fish but instead use an area - Superior streams... West of St Ignace... etc... It's a way to maintain your spot (and others that are familiar) with a bit of respect.

HOWEVER again... You may IM the individual and ask locations and rivers - perfectly acceptable... Good question!!


----------



## plugger

PM me any hot spots with all detail possible and I will let you know if it's good to post or not. Pictures and gps numbers would help me make a more thorough analysis.


----------



## StrokinTip

Update: Went to Poop river last night. only a couple other dippers. No action at all.


----------



## ajhallfr

Nothing on Superior last night as of midnight last night. I may check out the west end this weekend, but I think it will still be a bit early


----------



## yooper357

The superior river I was on last night produced.


ajhallfr said:


> Nothing on Superior last night as of midnight last night. I may check out the west end this weekend, but I think it will still be a bit early


e e


----------



## ajhallfr

Dang


----------



## osmerus

Hit up a river near st ignace last night. The river is way up due to the very high lake levels. Dipping there this year and actaully getting fish will be very hard. Its a good 2 to 3 feet up from last year. Headed to the superior creeks.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

osmerus said:


> Hit up a river near st ignace last night. The river is way up due to the very high lake levels. Dipping there this year and actaully getting fish will be very hard. Its a good 2 to 3 feet up from last year. Headed to the superior creeks.



Yea, both areas, north and south, the water is high... Beaches are gone the lakes are up so much... Or the lakes are "normal"?? LOL... Good luck Osmerus!!! 
tb


----------



## Forest Meister

Just got back from a Sportsmen's club meeting. According to several of the folks, the run is on! A couple guys got fish in L. Huron streams in the last few days and a couple others hit up streams emptying into Superior and did very well after midnight. The guy who did the best went a few miles into Ontario to a well known local stream and claimed everyone was getting "almost a half net full" with each dip. Discounting the fisherman factor I suspect it was only a quarter net full with each dip. He said he was done in about five minutes. There is no limit on smelt in Ontario. FM


----------



## arbutus

Zip on the Superior streams West of the Soo tonight.


----------



## fatbob240

Six streams (three Superior and three Huron) and zip! Nobody dipping and talking with locals, there has only been very limited action. I think that this year will go down as a bust....


----------



## arbutus

I'm hoping we're still early.


----------



## Forest Meister

Ran into a logger today with about a gallon and a half of smelt that he had snow packed on top of to keep cool until he got home after work. Said he forgot to take them out of truck when he got home last night. Don't know how long he was out or where he got them but it was somewhere on the east end. FM


----------



## StrokinTip

Went up ****s creek last night with a turd for a paddle and didn't get a single smelt. I am thinking about calling it a year and giving up on the smelt action


----------



## arbutus

I took the kids to a Lake Huron tributary last night.
No smelt but I did have a three inch long walleye in the net.


----------



## someone11

Forest Meister said:


> The guy who did the best went a few miles into Ontario to a well known local stream and claimed everyone was getting "almost a half net full" with each dip. Discounting the fisherman factor I suspect it was only a quarter net full with each dip. He said he was done in about five minutes. There is no limit on smelt in Ontario. FM


Half a net full is not out of the question in Ontario. Did it when I was going to school. 4 guys, 38 gallons, 1 hour. We were catching and releasing after we got out fill. Don't worry, none of it was wasted. We all had family and friends that had been begging for smelt.


----------



## bheary

Wow^^^


----------



## osmerus

A big fat zero for the one main river near St igance, was there wed and sat night. Managed a whole 2 on the eastern Superior Creeks Thur and Friday. Theres always next year but it was a nice week up north.


----------



## bheary

Any steel?


----------



## tbbassdaddy

osmerus said:


> A big fat zero for the one main river near St igance, was there wed and sat night. Managed a whole 2 on the eastern Superior Creeks Thur and Friday. Theres always next year but it was a nice week up north.



Oh man.. I would have thought you hit it correctly.... Thanks for the report...
tb


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

tbbassdaddy said:


> Yea, Robert is correct. Popular rivers and streams are allowed to be named because everyone knows the Two Hearted or the Grand River are a great fisheries. But rules also state NOT to share which hole, or exact locations on those popular rivers and streams to fish but instead use an area - Superior streams... West of St Ignace... etc... It's a way to maintain your spot (and others that are familiar) with a bit of respect.
> 
> HOWEVER again... You may IM the individual and ask locations and rivers - perfectly acceptable... Good question!!


Fair enough. thanks.


----------



## Robert Holmes

0 smelt for me again this year. I guess that it helps if you try harder. Still have the L Michigan runs that usually happen in May.


----------



## yooperkid

If any of you guys are close to the Duluth mn area,running fairly well over that area.iv'e had smelt fries last Monday, wedsnesday and again last night,beer battered smelt yum.still have 3-4 gallons in my freezer.may have to go again and reload.


----------



## ajhallfr

Got about 30 smelt last weekend on the west end. I heard rumor that last night there was a push over that way in the Houghton area


----------



## osmerus

What a messed up year. That early April weather really screwed things up on the eastern end. Has anybody done any good out east. I limited out the past 3 years and this year a big zero.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

We went up too early, April 9, as that was the only date we could go up. Got 40 smelt, cold nights at 13 degrees... 

But I had a chance last weekend and was too late. Netted a goby, tiny bluegill, and a walleye fry. Suckers were in a couple of the EUP creeks. Friday night, a group of college kids got 9 smelt. The weather was nice, little cloudy, and water temps were 48-52 degrees at Huron and Superior creeks.

Agree, that the spring was a mess. And this forum was dead quiet... See ya's next year...
tb


----------

